
Huawei Announces HarmonyOS - 07d046
https://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-harmonyos-1017511/
======
paulriddle
I don't get the hate against Huawei. Not that I've seen much of it. Google are
not the good guys overall, neither is Huawei. The two companies do good things
and bad.

I've recently watched a talk by Jonathan Corbet on Linux Kernel Report [0]. At
one point he asked the audience "Who's running Linux on their phone?". Lots of
people raised their hand. He then said "Well, are you? Because a lot of
companies have as much as 2+ millions of lines of custom kernel code on their
devices. Huawei in particular has 2.7+ millions. If the kernel currently is at
about 24 million lines of code, and you only need a small subset of that for a
phone, then what you end up with is something different than Linux." It
happens at approximately 30:40 in the video. I have a suspicion that HarmonyOS
is just what they have now plus another 200k+ lines of code or so to change
the look.

[0]: [https://youtu.be/yt29BKVfI0I](https://youtu.be/yt29BKVfI0I)

~~~
07d046
I don't think "hate" is the best word, but I would say the concern is that
Huawei can be wielded as a weapon by the Chinese Communist Party in any way
they see fit. Even if you look at it from a country-neutral perspective, it's
more threatening than Google because everything ultimately serves The Party in
the Chinese system in a way that is unknown to liberal democracies.

~~~
paulriddle
Google has more potential to harm. Imagine if they come up with a technology
to replace HTTP and HTML, so that you can't modify web pages you visit. You
open up a website and it's like you're looking at a video stream of it, except
you can interact with UI elements but can't remove ads. Then they make your
browsing history immutable and available to companies that can affect your
career and finances. Of course they will leave the option to make it "private"
if buy a premium account. Then they become an internet provider and ban VPNs
and proxies. Then they make it required for you to consume ads for one hour
per week, otherwise you loose access to the internet and your data. Then they
implant an electronic device in your brain so that this happy hour of ad
consumption happens against your will. Of course you will have the freedom to
choose when to engage in it: 15 minutes before going to bed for a few days, or
the whole hour right away. It interacts deeply with your brain, ruthlessly
rewriting neural connections unlike visiual stumulation by eye. Then the
government acquires this technology and they choose to inflict pain on those
who disobey or has something to say. Then they learn to read the minds in a
crude way. If you plan to do something about it then your brain is forced to
experience the maximum pain it is capable of experiencing. It all happpens
automatically. Those in control do not wear such devices.

Does anybody have any science fiction recommendations along these lines?

~~~
beatgammit
Not that exact set of events, but I liked Anon on Netflix, which is about an
implant that records everything you see and say, which of course the
government has access to. It reminds me a bit of Google Glass and GPS in
Android.

------
methuselah
Lol they want contribution from open source community developers? Well their
own crap Android phones are coming with locked bootloaders. They try to become
American style community based company keeping their shit closed source and
want contribution on other side. Huawei should be doomed. Crap Chinese
companies!

